# Muni Cruise this year?



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Is there anyone on here that can say if the Muni's are having their infamous cruise this year???


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I have heard they will have one sometime in August and the tickets will be limited.
Last year there were just to many people on that boat ( just my opinion thou)...
Dunnie will probably get the news to the board. If I hear anything else i will post it.


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

The cruise will be held on Saturday, August 14, 2004. Exact details are being finalized - more to come on this soon!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What he said! :dito: 

Gil, "ditto" is spelled wrong on the graemlin... :spank:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon @ 7/7/2004 9:01:40 PM said:


> Gil, "ditto" is spelled wrong on the graemlin... :spank:


I think I will send you my address so I get get the punishment I deserve :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

how many people have gone to this in the past? Any good? I've heard that there are more "civvy's" than PO's on this cruise, true?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Just over a month away and still no Details? HMMMM :?:


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

The reason details are so slow is that the person most responsible for putting this cruise together in recent years left the Munis this past year for another department's greener pastures. Although this officer is still helping to run this year's cruise, info has been slow to get out as it is more difficult to communicate. More to come ASAP! Also, last year's OVERWHELMING NUMBER OF COMPLETE AND TOTAL [email protected]*KING STRANGERS :twisted: was an abberation. Expect a cruise more like those of 2 &amp; 3 years ago, where just about everybody on board knew everybody else. 8) Stay tuned for more info!


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ill give that officer on the other dept a call  I havent talked to him in a while. :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The first annual Muni cruise, in my personal opinion, was the best... there weren't as many people in attendance as in later years, but I will take the quality of good company over quantity anyday. Last year's cruise was ridiculous. There were about 15 Munis on board (at least that I saw), a few officers from other departments and about 400 freaks of nature. I still can't get over Leopard Lady, Techno Roxy Guys and the Klumps.

Supposedly that scenerio will never happen again. With the exception of last year's Traveling Sideshow, it is a great time to be had. It's a party hosted by cops on a hot summer's night on a boat with food, drinks, prizes and loud music traveling outside of Boston Harbor. What more could you ask for! :vcop: :rock: :alcoholi: :fun: :t:


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Did you say food? After all the people who took their 6 kids for a full buffet when me and the people I was with went for food there was 1 wing left!.. WHo raided the welfare department?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The annual Muni Law Enforcement Cruise will be held Saturday, August 14, 2004 (as noted above), from 7-11pm. $25 per ticket. Contact any BMPPA shift rep for tickets and info at (617) 635-4890. Or just PM me.


----------

